# sea pro boats?



## jaykirschner (Jun 18, 2009)

anyone have any information on sea pro boats, good and bad. Thinking of getting the 24' bay boat. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Fin "N" Tonic (Aug 27, 2008)

I owned a 19 ft back in 2000.  They are pretty good boats. I never had any problems out of mine. Only bad thing about them is they are deep drafting boats. But if you are not looking to run skinny they are ok.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

last time I checked they were out of business


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I have an '05 2100CC and love it. It is not the best offshore boat made nor is it the best skinny water boat made but it is probably the best compromise boat I've ever owned. In POC I was able to run pretty much where the rest of the crew ran and it does good offshore in decent weather (and I've gotten too old to handle that 10' seas mess any more). It handles bay chop well, gets on plane in a heartbeat and with the optional rear seat and front cushions offers plenty of seating when we take guests "cruising".


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I purchased a new SV2100 with a 150 yamaha 4-storke back in 2005 and just sold it a month ago. It is a great all around boat. Very wide beam (102") and very stable. Will handle the rough bay very good. Will only draft on plane at about 16-20 inches depending on the bottom and that was with a hydraulic JP lifted all the way up. Now they did offer a tunnel in that boat which would get it down to about 12-14 inches on plane.
I never had a single problem with the boat and the quality was very good. I didn't like the console being too low, but that was the only thing I didn't like about it other than not being able to run in 12 inches of water.

They are out of business but kind of not. They are called another name now, which I can't remember it but saw them at the last January Houston Boat Show. They are basically the same with a few cosmitic changes.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

They were bought by Brunswick Marine (Sea Ray, Boston Whaler, Mercury) and came out with a new line (Laguna's) which Sea Ray had previously owned and sold before they bought Boston Whaler. Laguna's were marketed as a lower cost alternative to the more expensive Whalers. Shortly after laguna came out, the SeaPro branded boats disappeared, though the Laguna's use the same mold and components as SeaPro's.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a 2002 19' w/115 Merc 4-stroke and never had any problems. Like everyone else said, good all around boat.


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

I have a 2000 SV2100 w/ 150 Merc still going strong. Well built bay boat. Perfect for Galveston bay fishing and will pull skiers & tubes w/o any problems.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I never understood that marketing strategy by brunswick. Why take a name like luguna which was garbage in the marine industry and make it into a Sea Pro which was one of the top selling saltwater boats at one time? Seem slike they should have just kept the Sea Pro name.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Sea Pro was pruchased by Brunswick in 2005. When we took them on in 2007 they were building five bay boat brands at the Sea Pro Factory - Sea Pro, Palmetto Customs, Laguna, Sea Boss and Trophy. Since that time Brunswick has chosen to consolidate their brand portfolio and are building essentially the same bay boats under the Trophy Brand. 

Forutnately the move to consolidate brands across the board has enabled Brunswick to be finacially stable in a tough boat market and will result in them weathering the storm much better than other companies.

The down side to the consolidation is that we lost Sea Pro Brand and the recognition that went with Sea Pro for being a well built, well finished boat that offered a smooth, stable ride at a competive price. We are starting to make headway in getting people to understand that the Trophy Bay boats are all the things that Sea Pro was known for just with a different name, not the cheap Bayliner fishing boat of the mid 80's. If you have any questions about Sea Pro/Trophy please let me know.


----------



## Team FlatnSassy (Mar 26, 2009)

We Run a 06 2400T (One of the very few Tunnels they made).

It has handled everything we could throw at it!
Not super shallow...but it will surprise you. 5-7 foot thru
C.C. bay....not a problem...a bit sketchy but any bay boat would be!

It has fished more than a dozen Tournaments for us and very capable.
Not the fastest, not the shallowest.......but I defy you to find a more comfortable boat...like fishing out of your living room!:cheers:


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

The trophy's have a nice look to them, don't see many around but like you said they are catching on. I saw a great comercial for them where the guy hooks his truck to the boat ( no trailer ) and actaully drags the boat through all kinds of stuff then slings it in the water for his test drive.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

As stated the Sea Pro and Laguna were made in the same plant. Same hull, but different liners. The Laguna was made as a commemerative model for the old Laguna Sea Ray boats in 2007 with a lot of high end extras. 
The Trophy hull does look a lot like the SeaPro/Laguna. I understand Triton bought the molds from Brunswick and call them the Bay Explorer.
Tough boats. My nephew ran the dog out of a 19' and it survived.
I have a BC2100 Laguna and it's everything stated in the above posts.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Scoutt 177 is correct. The Sea Pro molds went to the Triton Plant to build the Trophy Bay Boats and the Triton Bay Explorer series for 2010.


----------



## Kingstinger87 (Apr 29, 2008)

The origional Builder of sea pro is still building boats they are called Tidewater boats
they have a litle variations but still pretty close they sold the Sea Pro to Brunswich which as stated is not making them any more. I have a 21 Bay Max Tidewater and is a great boat handles the water great very stable and dry for a bay boat. Very well priced boats and well built should take a look at them.


----------



## Cat Man (Jan 11, 2007)

*Sea Pro / Tidewater*

Come see the Tidewaters at Heritage Marine in Beaumont!

RDR


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a 04 SV2400 24 bay with 200hp Salt series II. Don't think I will ever sell it. IMO best of both worlds as far as bay and offshore. 80 gallon tank make real good range for offshore and all weekend and then some in the bay. As far as running shallow,my buddy (poncho) has a Marshall and I can go wherever he can go just may 
have to putt-putt out of the shallows to get to deeper water to get back up on plane. Maybe 16" deep to get it up. I get it other bay boats and find my Sea Pro is way more comfortable ie ride,room and dryness. That is my thoughts take it for what its worth.


----------

